# A3 spotting Thread.



## djgonzo007 (Feb 8, 2005)

Have we had one of these yet?
If not I saw my first A3 on I 15 South just north of San Diego this Saturday around noon. It was black, anyone on this forum?


----------



## spearheadx (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (djgonzo007)*

I've still not seen one anywhere...


----------



## mog555 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (spearheadx)*

I saw two; a Red one and a Black one with the Votex kit this past weekend at VW's N.A. Headquarters during Motor Stadt, but I was driving my Rabbit, go figure...


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (djgonzo007)*

saw a silver one driving in parsippany nj on south edwards rd., not too far from the paul miller audi dealer, but it had temporary plates so i assume it was someone who purchased it, and not a test driver....


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (limesparks)*

spotted on the first time on Sunday a purple one *yes the special colour*


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (djgonzo007)*

I have spotted 2 Black ones consistently. Sometimes a white one, a beige one and an unique purple one. When I drove pass a dealer compound, I always spotted a Brillant Red waiting to take deliver to the dealer lot.


----------



## shadowblue (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (A4Jetta)*

A couple of weeks ago, I spotted what appeared to be (color) a lava gray A3 in the town center of Stoughton, Massachusetts. 
Only A3 I have seen in Mass. thus far.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (shadowblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shadowblue* »_A couple of weeks ago, I spotted what appeared to be (color) a lava gray A3 in the town center of Stoughton, Massachusetts. 
Only A3 I have seen in Mass. thus far.

Other then mine in my driveway I have not seen another one..I thougth I saw one across the lot the other day.. but it was a mazda 6 wagon when I got closer.
My friend who just got a lava gray one his GF saw me a few weeks back but I had shaved my beared and she didnt' recognize me so my friend was really confused when she told him that there was someone with a debadged black A3 with an exhaust but it wasnt' me.. Turns out I saw her looking at my car and thought to myself wonder if its jess but didnt' look to see if it was..


----------



## shadowblue (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (chris86vw)*

Yes - can't even say the sightings are few and far between in the Northeast, more like slim to none! Look forward to more sightings!


----------



## zeluiz (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (shadowblue)*

i think that was me. i am the proud owner of a silver a3. my parents live in stoughton center.


----------



## zeluiz (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (zeluiz)*

... near Stoughton Ctr.


----------



## shadowblue (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (zeluiz)*

That must be yours! My girlfriend's Mom also lives off of Stoughton Center - Summer Ave. Looks very nice, indeed.


----------



## zeluiz (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (shadowblue)*

Thanks. I'm giving the North End parking demons about a month to give it it's first of a long life of dings and scratches. Can't justify 400-/mo. for a garage spot.


----------



## shadowblue (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (zeluiz)*

Trust me; I have seen parking in the North End - my parents have a spot off of Atlantic Ave - it's a nightmare. Have you inquired into any of the parking lots off Atlantic? There is one I use when I go to by a Starbucks. It's a lot, not a garage, so parking there may be cheaper.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (zeluiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeluiz* »_Can't justify 400-/mo. for a garage spot. 

HUWHAAAT!!? You could have another car! You can hire a driver! Boston Tea PAAAAAAATY.


----------



## zeluiz (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
HUWHAAAT!!? You could have another car! You can hire a driver! Boston Tea PAAAAAAATY. 

Easy, there, Piscopo.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (zeluiz)*

No offense Zeluiz!! There is a commercial down here with people from Boston saying various phrases, it's awesome.
Boston Teeea Paaaaaty.
The concert was wicked haaaard cooore.
Paaaark the caaaar in the Haaarvaaaard Yaaaard.
Etc etc. Trust me, I have a Philly accent. Yous loving your A3?


----------



## BadBadNeil (May 6, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (RyanA3)*

Been keeping my eyes peeled but nothing so far, have only seen 1 new A4 too.


----------



## zeluiz (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_No offense Zeluiz!! There is a commercial down here with people from Boston saying various phrases, it's awesome.
Boston Teeea Paaaaaty.
The concert was wicked haaaard cooore.
Paaaark the caaaar in the Haaarvaaaard Yaaaard.
Etc etc. Trust me, I have a Philly accent. Yous loving your A3?

Oh, I thought your were a Joisy boy, thus, the Piscopo comment. You have to remove those "r's" from your quotes and replace em with "H's". It's spelled "Hahvahd Yahd." 
I love the A3: I got one loaded, but with 6-spd manual rather than DSG. I'm still on the fence about that, but was afraid that I'd defer to using Auto all the time with DSG.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (zeluiz)*

Not from Jersey, but I'm spending my weekends at the Jersey Shore! I once saw a yugo in Jersey.


----------



## djgonzo007 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_









That's disturbing.


----------



## villalobos (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (djgonzo007)*

Saw a black one the other day on 64 south of Raleigh. Saw a gazillions of them in May while in France and Germany.


----------



## zeluiz (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_Not from Jersey, but I'm spending my weekends at the Jersey Shore! I once saw a yugo in Jersey.









Now, that's the Jersey I know and love.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (zeluiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeluiz* »_
Now, that's the Jersey I know and love.


there is none of that in jersey.. you better watch your keys....


----------



## shadowblue (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (RyanA3)*

Oh boy; it's way too early in the morning for a sight like that....


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

After having my A3 for over 6 weeks, I finally saw another A3 today. A white one with Open Sky cruising San Jose.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (zakurie)*

I saw one down down here the other day, looked like a black or dark grey...exhaust sounded exotic... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

Haven't seen a single one out here in LA - which is dissapointing - you would think some rich kid would have his/her parents buy them one by now.


----------



## converge (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*

saw a silver a3 on 202 in west chester.


----------



## Rick LV (Oct 16, 2002)

Have yet to see another one around here, though the dealer sold all the ones on the lot when I bought mine 6 weeks ago.


----------



## unixgolf (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (Rick LV)*

Have seen my first A3 @ the golf course yesterday, as I was parking next to it, I realized that the a3 is taller than my a4 2001 ... it was black and had Pirelli P6 all season tyres. No sunroof. Not bad looking.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (unixgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unixgolf* »_Have seen my first A3 @ the golf course yesterday, as I was parking next to it, I realized that the a3 is taller than my a4 2001 ... it was black and had Pirelli P6 all season tyres. No sunroof. Not bad looking.

When you said I saw one at the golf course I was like crap he saw mine.. Then realized we are not even close to each other.. so it wasn't me..

finally played again for the first time since fall of 02.. some how played my best game ever although it was still terrible..


----------



## audiA3vt (Mar 22, 2005)

the only one so far in the Vermont area is my silver with sky anyone esle out there in VT with one hit me up


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (audiA3vt)*

Very funny Chris (best ever, but still terrible!).. Golf is a difficult game unless you play often. 
I have not had any sightings other than TEST DRIVES. There must be someone in Philly/Burbs with a beautiful A3 ?


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (djgonzo007)*

I just saw a Silver one today!!!
like a bullllllet! hehe


----------



## blah blah (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (A2A2PQK)*

I saw a black one tonight just before 8PM, with aftermarket exhaust, slightly lowered body, 18" or 19" wheels, and Pfaff Tuning decals at the bottom of the doors. It was going south on Yonge Street in Newmarket just south of Pfaff Audi, and disappeared into a side street in the south parts of Aurora. It looks a lot better in person than in photos.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (blah blah)*

You can't have a sighting like that without pics brah!!


----------



## blah blah (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (RyanA3)*

My camera was in my briefcase inside the trunk!


----------



## packpack (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (blah blah)*

I spy a silver A3 w/open sky in Southern Cali, MacArthur+Bristol (yesterday), FIRST ONE ON THE ROAD! hot hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A3owner2B (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (packpack)*

Finally saw one around here (Cary NC) black, don't know what package. I continue to lust.


----------



## kevAudi (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (A3owner2B)*

Anyone seen an A3 in the Chicagoland area? I haven't seen any other than my own, and everyone I know has said that mine was the first they had seen.


----------



## alekaras (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (djgonzo007)*

I haven't seen an B7 A4 in my neck of the woods (DC area) much less an A3. I'm not complaining though. WOuldn't mind being one of the first in my area.


----------



## spearheadx (Mar 31, 2005)

Still not a one, besides mine, in Atlanta!
I KNOW people have bought them, but they all seem to be non-commuters or something.


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

Not a single one where I live - very dissapointing.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*

Still havent seen another, did spot a new BMW 325 today for the first time, I'm sure it's one of hundreds I will see in the coming months.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

First sighting, Lava gray, open sky, Jersey plates (plates were tinted?). On Korean War Vets Pkwy (aka Ricmond Pkwy) in SI around 3 pm. Thought it was an avant at first till I recognized the tail lights and color. Never got next to cause of traffic and I was getting off. Very nice but the Lava does not jump out like my Moro blue, of course I wasnt that close,










_Modified by judgegavel at 3:33 PM 7/4/2005_


----------



## Username A3 (Jun 28, 2005)

seen one in my area, passed it twice, light silver, unfortunetly i am still waiting for mine, anyone on here own that car? or see others in the westchester ny area?


----------



## mondomon (Oct 21, 2004)

I saw a Moro Blue A3 in Baltimore near the first light when you get off the 395 ramp into the city a couple weeks ago. 
Maybe the owner is on this board.


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re:*

Still have yet to see a single A3, and I've already seen a number of B7 A4s.


----------



## shady12v (Oct 14, 2004)

Ive had mine for almost 2 months and I am yet to see another a3 on the road...and this is near Los Angeles!


----------



## DC_Colin (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (uv23)*

I've still only had one A3 sighting - Ocean Blue (pretty sure it was Ulmer on this board) several weeks back. It's been frustrating because I've also seen several (probably 6-8) B7 A4s and though they're nice, I'm looking for fellow A3 drivers!


----------



## dohjoe (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Re: (DC_Colin)*

The only one I've seen besides mine is the one across sitting across the street from my house. I couldn't believe my neighbor bought a silver one about week before I picked up mine.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Re: (dohjoe)*

Yeah I've been seeing lots of B7 A4s in the last few days.. I saw lots of new A6s before I even had my A3.. B7 A4s are slowly beating out the A6s.. and still no A3s


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*

They're out there in L.A. I've seen two (other than my own) in Santa Monica. My dealer said he sold 5 in the week I bought mine. Every single one black.


----------



## chippervw (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: A3 spotted*

Anyone noticed the 2door A3 Police car in the looped footage of the London bombings?
Golf V Police car followed by an A3 Police car.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotted (chippervw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chippervw* »_Anyone noticed the 2door A3 Police car in the looped footage of the London bombings?
Golf V Police car followed by an A3 Police car.


HAHAHA!!! I SAW IT, FUNNIEST SIGHTING EVER. CNN sighting. No disrespect, the reason for the sighting is depressing. But I saw it too, white 2 door with blue lights on the roof.


----------



## mog555 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: A3 spotted (RyanA3)*

5500 miles of driving my A3 in WI, IL, IN, MI, and ONT. I have yet to see a single other A3 on the road.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotted (mog555)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mog555* »_5500 miles of driving my A3 in WI, IL, IN, MI, and ONT. I have yet to see a single other A3 on the road.

Dude, there must be some SICK roads out there to enjoy your car. MAYBE, 2x a week, I get to open it up on a twisty. And no sightings for me either, just the 2 in my driveway


----------



## tommy 63 (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

that was me judge was going to work last week spotted you in rear but did not know if it was a3


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (tommy 63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tommy 63* »_that was me judge was going to work last week spotted you in rear but did not know if it was a3

I am nominating NJ, the A3 capital of the U.S.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
I am nominating NJ, the A3 capital of the U.S.

But the sighting was in SI








Stiil it does seem like the largest concentration of A3 owners is in the NJ area, between Philly, NJ, and NYC we dominate this board


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_
But the sighting was in SI








Stiil it does seem like the largest concentration of A3 owners is in the NJ area, between Philly, NJ, and NYC we dominate this board









That holds true for just VWs and Audis in general. This area since it is very densly populated is already going to have a higher percentage. Factor in that this area of the country fits the demographics for both brands very well its pretty clear this is how it would be.
VW and Audi both have training centers in NJ, a warehouse and other offices.
The warehouse and the Audi training center are less then 10 minutes from my house. The VW training center is in north Jersey.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_
Stiil it does seem like the largest concentration of A3 owners is in the NJ area, between Philly, NJ, and NYC we dominate this board









We have DC. NJ has a ton, NY there are of few of you, Philly.. anyone else on this fourum? I saw a post from someone in West Chester, PA?


----------



## DaveNJ (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

I've had mine about 6 weeks and have been driving the snot out of it (2800 miles) in Philly and south Jersey. I have yet to see a single other A3 on the road. Just a few B7 A4s that gave me a false alarm when I saw the long grill in the rear-view.
Brilliant Black/Sport/Open-Sky/Nav+Bose/Xenons/XM/Winter pkg


_Modified by DaveNJ at 6:28 AM 7-9-2005_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (DaveNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveNJ* »_I've had mine about 6 weeks and have been driving the snot out of it (2800 miles) in Philly and south Jersey. I have yet to see a single other A3 on the road. Just a few B7 A4s that gave me a false alarm when I saw the long grill in the rear-view.
Brilliant Black/Sport/Open-Sky/Nav+Bose/Xenons/XM/Winter pkg


HAHA I keep doing the same thing.. I see one or two B7 A4s a day with a few A6s thrown in every so often.. and everytime I see the grill I get excited, but it hasnt' been an A3 yet.


----------



## alekaras (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (djgonzo007)*

Saw my first A3 on Thursday in the Northern VA area and the dude almost ran into me. I was more worried about _his_ car getting damaged than I was about mine.








I must say that the car looks much better on the road than on the dealer's lot. I do not consider the A3 a really beautiful car, but I have been wanting one for so many years, I really don't care. If I wanted to buy stunning looks, I'd go with the Infiniti FX (a bloody masterpiece aesthetically).
The A3 I saw was Lava Gray, which under an overcast sky looked like a very very dark olive green. Interesting. Must have been the base package (5-spoke wheels).
Sooo, anyone from this forum? It was 6:00 pm on VA-28 and then most of the way down the Dulles toll road. Come out come out wherever you are.


----------



## spearheadx (Mar 31, 2005)

*Really surprised*

I'm @ 2500 miles on this my A3 and still not a single sighting!
Frankly, I havne't even seen any B7s that confused me... I don't know where thay are going, but the dealer swears they are selling...


----------



## shady12v (Oct 14, 2004)

FINALLY! Ive had my a3 since 5/12 and have not seen one other one on the road (LA AREA). This weekend I saw 2 in the Melrose/hollywood area on Saturday Night. One was a lava sport with open sky and parked on a sidestreet off of Melrose.
The other was silver with either premium or sport (had the wheels). We drove next to each other for a bit, exchanged a nod/wave and were on our way.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (shady12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shady12v* »_The other was silver with either premium or sport (had the wheels). We drove next to each other for a bit, exchanged a nod/wave and were on our way.

Anyone familiar with the "JEEP WAVE"? I had several Jeeps. I would trade a wave with any other Jeep owners on the road. Friday night a kid in a GTI gave me a wave, and it made me wonder if there was an AUDI/VW wave? I guess not, but I'm new to the German brand.


----------



## aLLsTaRDUB (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (blah blah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blah blah* »_I saw a black one tonight just before 8PM, with aftermarket exhaust, slightly lowered body, 18" or 19" wheels, and Pfaff Tuning decals at the bottom of the doors. It was going south on Yonge Street in Newmarket just south of Pfaff Audi, and disappeared into a side street in the south parts of Aurora. It looks a lot better in person than in photos. 

Yeah I have seen this car too in person, it is sporting RH wheels 19" i think with votex body kit lowered on H&R springs. It belongs to Pfaff VW/Audi in Newmarket. Car looks really nice on the road.


----------



## spearheadx (Mar 31, 2005)

*FINALLY!*

An unknown A3 in the wild with normal people plates!!!!
It was red and I think it was Premium... I think the girl driving thought I was out of my mind as I basically circled her checking it out on the freeway... She slowed WAY down as if to lose me!








She was the first official, non testdrive sighting I've had in Alanta. It looked fantastic. It was the first time I've seen the wheels spinning! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## haroldh (Apr 26, 2005)

Saw the purple today at the silvercity theaters in Richmond. Looking good... DSG, w/ all options and a big stuff toy taking up the whole rear seat... yes, it's a girl driving it.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: FINALLY! (spearheadx)*

guys i work with saw a silver one on 95 near DC in the afternoon on Tuesday June 28th... they took note because thats all i talk about around the office!


----------



## gish67 (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (haroldh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haroldh* »_Saw the purple today at the silvercity theaters in Richmond. Looking good... DSG, w/ all options and a big stuff toy taking up the whole rear seat... yes, it's a girl driving it.









Look out for an Ocean Blue around downtown Vancouver.










_Modified by gish67 at 12:04 AM 7-13-2005_


----------



## GTI 4 RD (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (gish67)*

Saw a nice silver one parked in the garage at Penn Station, Baltimore. Hopefully, this is a regular commuter.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (GTI 4 RD)*

Big day for spotting in NYC, spotted an Ocean Blue A3 on Seaview Ave in SI, driver gave a nice nod, I like the Ocean Blue just as much as the Moro, Two best colors IMHO. Also spotted a B7 A4 in Moro blue on the belt parkway right before the VZB. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gish67 (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (haroldh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haroldh* »_Saw the purple today at the silvercity theaters in Richmond. Looking good... DSG, w/ all options and a big stuff toy taking up the whole rear seat... yes, it's a girl driving it.









Does yours happen to have the 5-spoke wheels? I saw a black one parked on robson on wednesday, and also a silver one around the north shore today! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## haroldh (Apr 26, 2005)

Nope, not me... Although I do work in downtown and drive around quite a bit. I have the sport pkg wheels w/ no open sky. I was on the lookout for an ocean blue, but haven't seen yours, yet. I'm usually around the pacific blvd area.


----------



## jerSun (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (haroldh)*

I saw a red one on rodeo drive (red is bad ass when rolling on the street), a black one in santa monica, and another black one right outside my place. And when I was at Fed-Ex one of the workers when he saw the one I was in, told me he just bought a silver one but I didnt see it, so I duno.


----------



## satch (Aug 3, 2003)

So far, I've seen 2 around Annapolis, an Ocean Blue, and-- on a cloudy day it's hard to be sure-- a Lava Grey that jumped off 665 to head up I97 north. Also have seen a Black parked on a DC/Capitol Hill street on my commute. I think the A3 is beginning to sell around here-- I can think of 6 Audi dealers in the Baltimore/Annapolis/NOVA area & at least some are offering discounts to get them out on the road.


----------



## samiamx (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (satch)*

saw a black one in alexandria va yesterday


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (samiamx)*

Saw a red one on Rt. 18 North (i assume on its way out of Waterfest at around 3pm) and a black one leaving waterfest from the exhibition area at around 3:30pm. The weather sucked at waterfest (now i know why they call it that) by the time i got down there, so they closed it down early, which kinda blew but i was able to watch some great cars go by (i love seeing corrados... one of the most beautiful cars ever IMHO)... Also, it took me forever to get outta there. A plane had crashed nearby, Rt. 18 was a river... it took me 3 hours to drive 8 miles until I ditched down a side street and found some backroads through Sayreville to get back North. O well, i missed it... theres always next year (besides my bmw stuck out like a sore thumb amongst all of those GTIs!)....
It was hilarious, though.. everywhere you looked on 18 there were VWs and Audis packed in every parking lot to every restaurant within 10 miles.... 
Here's a pic I snapped of an exceptionally pretty Scirocco...


----------



## zeluiz (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: FINALLY! (spearheadx)*

Saw my first A3 cohort here in Boston; parked on Boylston at Mass. Ave- Lava Grey and Sport W Open Sky.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: FINALLY! (zeluiz)*

still have not seen another one on the road other than at waterfest this past weekend. I am however sick of seeing this thread... wait im replying to this thread, im an ass!!


----------



## kb5ql (May 12, 2005)

*SoCal Sighting*

Saw my first sighting on Hauser in the Park LaBrea area (Los Angeles near the tar pits). Black exteriror. Plates started with the number 5 I think. I was on my bike pedaling furiously trying to catch up, but alas he took a left turn and I was jamming for the bus. 
http://www.zaftig.net/node/325


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: FINALLY! (cwash36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwash36* »_I am however sick of seeing this thread... wait im replying to this thread, im an ass!!

that is funny. I know what you mean though. however, every time I see this thread, I immediately check it out... hoping that someone saw me!!! b/c I have NOT SEEN ONE on the road.


----------



## 006 (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: FINALLY! (cwash36)*

cwash, I drive right near Plainfield each day on 287 (South in the Mornining, North in the evening). If you see a White A3 Sport, that's me.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: FINALLY! (006)*

You should come by one day.. I'm right off river road (exit 9)


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

Saw my first "real life" sighting yesterday (the others were at the dealer and at waterfest)... A black A3 was driving in the opposite direction on Wayne Ave in Paterson, NJ, heading towards the Great Falls area around 7:30PM last night. Anyone on here?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (limesparks)*

I just saw mine out the window at work...


----------



## shim61 (Jul 24, 2004)

*BELL BLV.*

I work pd in nyc. Really hot, when you walking down the street with heavy stuff.
I was patrol in bell blv. area in Bayside, Queens, spotted a brand new dark A3. is it a owner from fourtitude forum? I belive the car owner is working at some kinda restruant near area. 
thank you


----------



## taoz (Jul 17, 2005)

Anyone in Maryland UMCP area?


----------



## Bozemanite (Sep 6, 2003)

Saw a white premium with open-sky heading North on Seventh Street here in Bozeman about a week or so ago. We're in high summer tourist season, so I think it must have been from out of state. Driver flashed his lights at me and waved, and I waved back. ((sniff, tear))) such a moment . . .
_E.T.A.: _Awesom pic of the Scirocco, by the way; it reminds me of the silver one my dad used to keep spit-shined as I was growing up. Still a gorgeous car.



_Modified by Bozemanite at 9:05 PM 7-24-2005_


----------



## 006 (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re:*

I just saw a brand new Black A3 (Premium i think, with temp tags) about two streets from my house - it was purchased from Paul Miller Audi in Parsippany. Whoever it was, if you make it here, welcome to the club.


----------



## mixmaster-mo (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Re: (006)*

I saw a Lava Grey A3 on the Merrit Parkway (Rt 15) in Connecticut on Wednesday at about 7pm. I was passing by in mine, and I slowed down a bit, so I could say "nice car". Anyone here?


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mixmaster-mo)*

I've seen 2 around Toronto, they were both dakar beige so it might have been the same car but i'm not sure. 
Other then that I'm on my own, yes i do know that there is a white one in Thornhill, north of the city, but i haven't seen it yet.


----------



## A3owner2B (Jul 14, 2004)

Wilmington, NC 7/30 - saw two in one day.
Silver Sport (or early production premium with 5-stars), Parked near Hilton.
Ocean Blue with Open sky, drove by on Front St.


----------



## haroldh (Apr 26, 2005)

Just saw a dakar beige on No.1 road today. Anyone here?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (haroldh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haroldh* »_Just saw a dakar beige on No.1 road today. Anyone here?

that's 3 dakars above the border this week. either that color is the big tickets up there, or that dude is EVERYWHERE!!!!


----------



## satch (Aug 3, 2003)

Dakar beige at the commuter park & ride in Annapolis.


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (satch)*

A Lava grey driving down Spadina Ave. in Toronto. 

Identify yourself?


----------



## audiA3vt (Mar 22, 2005)

anybody in VERMONT besides me silver premium with open sky, anybody else please hit me [email protected]


----------



## grantb4 (Jul 18, 2005)

*New A3 in Orange County, CA*

We picked up our Lava Gray A3 last night at Mission Viejo Audi. It's for my wife (premium, light gray interior, open sky, nav, xenon). We didn't want the xenon, but to get the car we really wanted (white) would have meant waiting until Oct 17th and our other car died recently.
Anyway it's a really nice car but I have to nit pick about the sliding shade for the open sky system. I think a solid material would have been better and besides that it's a pain to open...it bunches up. The arm rest/ hand brake is goofy. BUT the NAV/CD is the worst. I've only used GPS on PDA's before but I have to tell you that I really miss the touch screen. I can't believe anyone would deploy a GUI without a touchscreen these days. Also, call me stupid but I can't find the transport controls for the CD. I can find FFWD, SCAN, etc but what of Play and Stop?? I'm guessing they are buried somewhere...


----------



## jefftyky (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: New A3 in Orange County, CA (grantb4)*

congratulations, i'm sure you guys are happy with your new A3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for it is a really sweet car.


----------



## grantb4 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: New A3 in Orange County, CA (grantb4)*

Also saw my first on the road today. A black A3 in Irvine, CA. It was going by too fast to get any more details though


----------



## grantb4 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: New A3 in Orange County, CA (grantb4)*

I don't recall if I mentioned this elsewhere or not, but when we picked up our A3 last night the dealer said he doubted the Bluetooth could be added on later. He said there were other Audi models that could not be upgraded and he thought the A3 would be the same story... I'm interested to hear what other have heard about this.


----------



## ptkelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (djgonzo007)*

I saw a beautiful black one on I-30 between Dallas and Fort Worth -- headed into Dallas. Nice car.


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (ptkelley)*

I just saw a Silver A3 driving on Beethoven close to Venice blvd here in LA. First one i've seen, and it was the day after I purchased mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (portishead)*

Brilliant red, Marine Park Brooklyn.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (judgegavel)*


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (RyanA3)*

I also just saw a Lava Grey A3, with 5 spoke rims turning onto Washington blvd from Lincoln near Marina Del Rey.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (portishead)*

saw another one today.. was dropping a customer off at the train station and I saw it out of the corner of my eye. Parked on easton ave between the train station and the easton have dorms entrance in New brunswick.
Had a DCH dealer place.. premium wheels black, couldnt' tell if it had open sky or not.
Its possibly the one I saw parked at the river doors but I thought that one had a plte on it or no plate at all not a dealer tag.


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

I saw a white one on Beverly Glen Blvd. in West L.A.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: New A3 in Orange County, CA (grantb4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grantb4* »_We picked up our Lava Gray A3 last night at Mission Viejo Audi. It's for my wife (premium, light gray interior, open sky, nav, xenon). We didn't want the xenon, but to get the car we really wanted (white) would have meant waiting until Oct 17th and our other car died recently.
Anyway it's a really nice car but I have to nit pick about the sliding shade for the open sky system. I think a solid material would have been better and besides that it's a pain to open...it bunches up. The arm rest/ hand brake is goofy. BUT the NAV/CD is the worst. I've only used GPS on PDA's before but I have to tell you that I really miss the touch screen. I can't believe anyone would deploy a GUI without a touchscreen these days. Also, call me stupid but I can't find the transport controls for the CD. I can find FFWD, SCAN, etc but what of Play and Stop?? I'm guessing they are buried somewhere...

Congrats Grant, I also got my A3 at AMV. Who was your salesman? I'm happy with the NAV setup and don't mind not having the touchscreen. In fact, I hate the look of a touchscreen after a bunch of greasy fingers have touched it. It does not look nice when powering down. Enjoy the new ride! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grantb4 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: New A3 in Orange County, CA (TCinOC)*

The salesman was Chris, although Jason (I think) helped with the overflow








I still haven't found out how you pause/stop the CD. I have to turn the whole thing off and on again or else choose the MP3/DVD slot. Dumb. You'd think the transport screen would have a stop and/or pause along with FFWD, etc. I think the whole CD transport is horrible. I hope there's a remote control one can get...
I also hate having to ACCEPT the conditions on the nav every time I turn it on. Hopefully there is a bypass for that.
GB


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

I mentioned this in another thread, saw a lava sport on mcbride avenue in little falls on 8/11.


----------



## gish67 (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (limesparks)*

I spotted a black A3 driving down robson in downtown vancouver at 8 pm tonight. Who are you? Is that you, Harold?.


















_Modified by gish67 at 10:39 PM 8-12-2005_


----------



## haroldh (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: (gish67)*

Nope, not me







but A3's have been popping up everywhere in the vancouver area... Can't even keep track anymore







Can you say A3 meet soon?


----------



## gish67 (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (haroldh)*








They've been selling like mad here.... I;m up for a meet.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (gish67)*

funny, i still have not seen one on the road, yet i went be my dealers thursday and there was not one A3 on the lot where as when i went to buy my car there were like 5 of them


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

saw a silver one, windows might have been tinted, in teaneck, nj on teaneck rd around 6:30 pm on saturday the 13th.


----------



## sqcomltwin (Jul 29, 2005)

*where!!*

I havn't seen any in Houston besides at my dealership.... wait.. I drive one! Whose in houston with one let me know!


----------



## Matchek (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: where!! (sqcomltwin)*

Don't have mine yet but a white MT sport has been parked on my street for 2-3 days!... Darn - won't be the 1st in the neighbourhood..!


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: where!! (Matchek)*

I spotted like five in North Brunswick today.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: where!! (judgegavel)*

I saw 5 too!! what are the odds?








Judge, you made a funny.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: where!! (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_I saw 5 too!! what are the odds?









Judge, you made a funny.

Judge is good for that


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: where!! (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_I saw 5 too!! what are the odds?








Judge, you made a funny.

hey ryan
my car pics look like crap
i'll use this one for the contest, is that cool, unless you have some closeups of the cars (they all look black in this pic, too bad we didn't get a pic during the brighter part of the day)
It was fun today, thanks you guys for giving me a last fix before i get mine. It was great meeting you all.
We'll do it again someday, hopefully.
*sparx*


_Modified by limesparks at 11:48 PM 8/14/2005_


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: where!! (limesparks)*

I've still only seen 1 to date.


----------



## 006 (Jul 17, 2000)

Spotted a Brilliant Red (Sport I think - brand new with temp tags) Saturday on the Parkway going north near exit 139 around 6 pm. Dude was completely unaware of me. What is it with these newbies?


----------



## taoz (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (006)*

Spotted a silver (Maryland tag) Tuesday night at College Park IKEA, looks nice.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (taoz)*

Spotted an OB NJ plates on Forest ave. in SI near movie theater Monday 8/15.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (judgegavel)*

stiill nothing on the road here


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (cwash36)*

man, I've seen so many in LA now, i'm not even gonna post here. I saw a cute chick driving a black one on Lincoln off the 90, and another Black one on Main street in Santa Monica earlier tonight... they're everywhere!


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: New A3 in Orange County, CA (grantb4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grantb4* »_The salesman was Chris, although Jason (I think) helped with the overflow








I still haven't found out how you pause/stop the CD. I have to turn the whole thing off and on again or else choose the MP3/DVD slot. Dumb. You'd think the transport screen would have a stop and/or pause along with FFWD, etc. I think the whole CD transport is horrible. I hope there's a remote control one can get...
I also hate having to ACCEPT the conditions on the nav every time I turn it on. Hopefully there is a bypass for that.
GB


Select CD and then Control and I think that brings up the CD transport interface. Chris was my salesman too btw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mondomon (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (taoz)*

I saw the same silver one at the intersection of rt.1 and rt175.
It's silver/sport/no opensky.
I've also seen the car parked at the Turbo shop off of rt.1 near Franks Dinner.
We both gave each other a nice nod.


----------



## snaprhead7 (Apr 2, 1999)

This is unbelievable, I took delivery on June 2nd, going in next friday for my 5000 mile service and have still yet to see one in my travels.


----------



## taoz (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (mondomon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mondomon* »_I saw the same silver one at the intersection of rt.1 and rt175.
It's silver/sport/no opensky.
I've also seen the car parked at the Turbo shop off of rt.1 near Franks Dinner.
We both gave each other a nice nod.

Maybe that is the same one (no xenon)
Which dealer did you go? I got mine at tisher Audi at silver spring.


----------



## mondomon (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (taoz)*

I got mine at Valley Motors in Hunt Valley.


----------



## satch (Aug 3, 2003)

After not seeing any on the commute to DC for 3 months (except a a black one parked), 2 in 2 days: both red, one w/ 5-spoke wheels, another w/ 16 spokers + open sky.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re:*

First sighting ever today. I'm driving the Silver car today, so I can take pics for you anxious silver guys. And I SEE ANOTHER SILVER A3!!! It was a base, with the 5-spokers. Main Street - Manayunk, Phila. 815am.


----------



## 006 (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re:*

Black A3 going south on 206 South in Mt Olive near ITC Crossing.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: (006)*

Ok this was sad, or sweet depends how you look at it. Drove from SD to Vegas and back on a weekend (fri/sun). As you west coasters know this is one of the busiest drives ever, during the whole trip I only saw a total of three Audi's. An Allroad, and two A4's one was 2006 (but was parked at my hotel). This is insane by east coast standards if I was to take a 5hr drive in any direction from my house, the # of Audis I would see would be in the high 20's easy. Hell if I drive anywhere in Jersey 20 min from my house I usually see at least 10. West Coast Audi appreciation seems very lacking. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_West Coast Audi appreciation seems very lacking. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

in comparison, east coast rice appreciation seems a bit lacking. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mixmaster-mo (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_Ok this was sad, or sweet depends how you look at it. Drove from SD to Vegas and back on a weekend (fri/sun). As you west coasters know this is one of the busiest drives ever, during the whole trip I only saw a total of three Audi's. An Allroad, and two A4's one was 2006 (but was parked at my hotel). This is insane by east coast standards if I was to take a 5hr drive in any direction from my house, the # of Audis I would see would be in the high 20's easy. Hell if I drive anywhere in Jersey 20 min from my house I usually see at least 10. West Coast Audi appreciation seems very lacking. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

hah!! I live in Westchester, NY. My Mechanic is in Mamaroneck. One day, before I got my A3, I was driving back from the mechanic from my dad, and I was telling him how awesome the A3 is, and he kept telling me he wasn't sure I should buy one because he never sees any around.
SO I made it a point to point out every Audi I saw on the road. In the 15-20 minutes it took us to get home from the mechanic, I saw 28 Audis.. all kinds of different models.

My point? People over here have really good taste.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mixmaster-mo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mixmaster-mo* »_
My point? People over here have really good taste.









but are you getting any friendly looks from the other audi drivers? most of them out here, are being snobby and pretending they AREN'T checking me out. Except a guy in an S4 who was cool.


----------



## mixmaster-mo (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_but are you getting any friendly looks from the other audi drivers? most of them out here, are being snobby and pretending they AREN'T checking me out. Except a guy in an S4 who was cool.

I dunno man, I try to keep my eyes on the road, don't pay attention too much to other cars, unless they pull up right next to me. 
The most common reaction I get is.. "what is that? that's an Audi? no way!"


----------



## jefftyky (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Re: (judgegavel)*

I still have too see another A3 in the Vegas area aside from mine.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Re: (a3lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3lad* »_
in comparison, east coast rice appreciation seems a bit lacking. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









i know thats a joke, right? north jersey is RICE ROD CITY.








*sparx*


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: (limesparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limesparks* »_i know thats a joke, right? north jersey is RICE ROD CITY.








*sparx*

No sparks seriously, eastcoasters dont know what riced out is compared to outhere, every honda on the road is dropped, chrome on everything, it makes me sick. Its a thousand times worse than Bayside even.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_
No sparks seriously, eastcoasters dont know what riced out is compared to outhere, every honda on the road is dropped, chrome on everything, it makes me sick. Its a thousand times worse than Bayside even.










man, i can't imagine it worse. thats hell to me. its bad enough driving around bloomfield. how's the vacation going (off topic even further.. heheh)







*sparx*


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Re: (limesparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limesparks* »_
i know thats a joke, right? north jersey is RICE ROD CITY.








*sparx*

it is a joke.. but still, *in comparison *- WEST COAST RICE >>>>> EAST COAST RICE
for example, undercarriage neons are still legal in some left coast places..


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: (limesparks)*

Vacation going great, thanks. Just wish I had my A3 with me for these huge CA freeways, instead I have to drive a POS 300. Its like I'm sailing a yacht.
Back on the ***** subject, while I am no fan, most cars I see in the tri-state area riced out, while very tacky to say the least still look like the owner put some money into it. Every other car here is a riced out POS dropped, chrome rims, but than half the car is filled with bondo, or its seven different colors. Its just embarrassing to watch.


----------



## adtroy (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re:*

I've seen two A3s other than mine here in Westlake. One black and one silver with open sky system. I still like the beige better.


----------



## Rick LV (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: (jefftyky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jefftyky* »_I still have too see another A3 in the Vegas area aside from mine. 

I saw a black one on Pecos/Windmill about 3 weeks ago. It was when I had my rental though.


----------



## Username A3 (Jun 28, 2005)

08/25/05 7:00pm est... Truck load traveling south on I-95 around the Larchmont New Rochelle area. someone is gonna be some lucky bastard soon.


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (Username A3)*

I see 5, don't you?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (LeeA3)*

btw your Toronto GTG looks like a tremendous success. But it still was inferior to the NJ VagBQ. You didn't have Chris and Meghan's special home cooked chicken wings!!








On another note. I had 2, yes, 2 sightings today within 2 minutes. 
1.) was on Germantown Pike in Plymouth Meeting, PA. Red A3 behind me, coming off of Chemical Pike, not know if it was an owned car or test drive. 
2.) was on Plymouth Rd. Just off of Germantown Pike. Silver. Open sky. WAS a test drive.


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

I have to agree, the vagbq was a great idea, but i can't talk to the home cooked chicken wings, although they sound good (i like wings







)
1 Silver A3 going north on Avenue Rd. just south of St. Clair.


----------



## EmpireNine (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_...West Coast Audi appreciation seems very lacking. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I enjoy the exclusivity of owning one here, and I'm not opposed to driving a couple hundred miles to meet up with a group of enthusiasts.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_btw your Toronto GTG looks like a tremendous success. But it still was inferior to the NJ VagBQ. You didn't have Chris and Meghan's special home cooked chicken wings!!










Just had some of the leftover wings last nite


----------



## Username A3 (Jun 28, 2005)

mixmaster? where you in bronxville today with your ocean blue? or is this someone else. saw it on pondfield road w. ocean blue


----------



## mixmaster-mo (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (Username A3)*

Well, I pass by bronxville everyday.. but I didn't go through the streets today in partcular. I take the 87 South from work to the Cross County Parkway East to exit 8. I live right off Rt 22.
I wasn't on Pondfield today.. maybe someone else who just got their A3, after all Classic Automobiles isn't far from there.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_
Just had some of the leftover wings last nite










holy crap those were good. i gotta get me one of them fryers.








*sparx*


----------



## navsnipe (May 21, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (djgonzo007)*

Saw an Ocean Blue A3 on Tuesday, 8/30/05 at 6:10pm in West Nyack, NY turning off RT59 East going to RT303 North.
Saw a Lava Gray A3 on Saturday, 8/27/05 early afternoon heading South on RT9W in NJ just north of the Hillside Ave intersection. It had two sets of J-Hook racks for kayaks on the roof.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (dhaley)*

my gf saw a lava grey in Harvard Square, Cambridge, near Charlie's, last night around 11pm... anyone on here?







*sparx*


----------



## navsnipe (May 21, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (dhaley)*

Saw a Brilliant Red A3 Friday, 08/02/05, at 3:45pm heading North on the Harlem River Drive (NYC) just past the 155th street on ramp.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (limesparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limesparks* »_

holy crap those were good. i gotta get me one of them fryers.








*sparx*

Keep an eye on them at loew/home depot this time of year they will usually go on sale for 50-70 bucks with the stand and pot, no tank. Saw one but it was on the small side in pittsburgh this weekend at a close out store for like 30 bucks.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (PD Performance)*

Pittsburgh shady ave and something (whatever the main strip it hits) it I was at the light a few cars back but in a gold 9-5 not my A3. It was lava couldn't see the wheels but had open sky.. looked like Pa plates


----------



## DoctorJ (Apr 26, 2005)

Saw one on a truck all wrapped up on my way to work, still a sighting none the less


----------



## gish67 (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (DoctorJ)*









Spotted - ~ 1 pm on the UBC campus... Black A3 w/ the S-line kit... appeared to be slammed as well. So unbelievably hot. =0
It also made loud "pssshhhh" noises... upgraded DV or BOV? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gish67 (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (gish67)*

Also saw a lava grey, unmodified A3 on wesb. blvd @ UBC yesterday (tuesday, sept 6th). Where are you guys? If you happen to be on the board, look out for a silver A3 on campus! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (gish67)*

Silver A3 with premium pkg parked on Merton Ave.


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

i saw a dude driving a brilliant red sport on M St. (Georgetown DC) Tuesday (08/06/05) around 9pm


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: sighting*

I parked next to a Black Premium at the Pegasus Building tonight at 730pm. City Ave. Phila. Purchased from Don Rosen.


----------



## A3owner2B (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: sighting (RyanA3)*

Lava Grey at the fitness center here at work
Durham, NC. 
I wanted to be first


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

If somebody sees my red A3 on a truck headed from CA to FL, please let me know - I miss her. If you see looters in New Orleans driving it, please do not tell me


----------



## camdog (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: sighting*

I saw a black A3 in Austin, Texas today parked in the Rosedale neighborhood.....my wife didnt agree that it would have been appropriate to stop and knock on the door to meet the owner though.


----------



## navsnipe (May 21, 2005)

*Re: sighting*

I saw yet another A3 (Lava Gray or Silver?)) in West Nyack, NY. Monday, 9/5/05, heading North on Rt303 turning on to Snake Hill Rd. towards NY Rt 87 (Thruway) by Palisades Mall. It had the tailgate open, tied with rope beacause there was a big square box of some sort in the back. I suppose this is a testimony to the practicality of a hatch versus a trunk.
This is killing me seeing all these A3's and having to wait until spring before I can get one of my own. I drive down to the local Audi shop every so often and drool, but being very careful about not getting any on the cars.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

i saw and met the owner of a moro blue/beige sport today in west orange in the staples parking lot... i invited him to come and join the ranks here... everybody welcome gary if he shows up...







*sparx*


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: sighting (dhaley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dhaley* »_It had the tailgate open, tied with rope beacause there was a big square box of some sort in the back. I suppose this is a testimony to the practicality of a hatch versus a trunk. 

Haha. I read a post from an A3 owner yesterday, claiming he fit 2 boxsprings and some other crap in his trunk.








We can have our own unsolved mysteries here!


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: sighting (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
Haha. I read a post from an A3 owner yesterday, claiming he fit 2 boxsprings and some other crap in his trunk.








We can have our own unsolved mysteries here!


HAHAHA I thought exactly the same thing when I Read this thread after seeing the other one.


----------



## grantb4 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: sighting (PD Performance)*

Saw my 3rd "other" A3 in So Cal this week. First was lava gray in Irvine, 2nd was black in Carlsbad and this 3rd one was a black de-badged with major tint on ALL the windows. Looked kind of stupid







if you ask me. Like TV show about the talking car...


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: sighting (grantb4)*

Just saw a red one on 287 in central NJ between exit 7 and 8.. heading southbound around 3:45pm. . I was heading northbound.


----------



## PaulP (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: sighting*

Saw my first A3 yesterday (outside of dealership) while I was cycling.
Red A3 heading South on Rt. 130 just North of Cedar City, UT.
I see that most people want to see more of them on the road. Personally, I prefer having a car that I DON"T see a lot of other people driving. Is that weird? If I wanted to be like everyone else in my town I'd get an Outback, pickup, or a Mazda 3.
p.s. My A3 doesn't arrive until mid October - longest wait of my life.


----------



## kcvento97 (Mar 7, 2004)

i still haven't seen one outside of the dealership.


----------



## DaveE (Sep 7, 2005)

*Murano sighting*

Saw a Murano/beige with Open Sky on 422E and 202S, near King of Prussia, PA. 
Not too many Murano Green ones out there yet! Very nice looking!


----------



## mixmaster-mo (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Murano sighting (DaveE)*

I spotted brilliant red A3 with open sky and sport package, and NJ plates in the inddor parking lot in the Palisades mall in Nyack, NY yesterday. Mine was parked somewhat close as well.
It's funny, that car really turned my head..


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Saw my first A3 (other than mine and at the dealer) this weekend. The ironic part was it's silver, with sport and open sky...just like mine and in my pretty small community. Somebody has good taste...


----------



## jakko (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (tbvvw)*

still haven't seen one in nyc yet and i've been keeping an eye out! the dealer said they've sold about 10 so i know they're out there!


----------



## A3owner2B (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (jakko)*

Dakar Beige at the 55/54 intersection in RTP last week


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

whew! saw 3 in the past 2 days...
I saw a silver one in ridgewood, nj on maple avenue on saturday, a murano green one in bloomfield on saturday night (i talked to the owner briefly.. what a nice color! it's _bluer_ than i imagined)...
and a freshly bought moro blue on watchung ave in bloomfield on sunday, at the crossing of broad st (we gave each other the thumbs up)
slowly but surely they are showing up more on the roads...







*sparx*


----------



## McGriddle (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (limesparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limesparks* »_whew! saw 3 in the past 2 days...
and a freshly bought moro blue on watchung ave in bloomfield on sunday, at the crossing of broad st (we gave each other the thumbs up)
slowly but surely they are showing up more on the roads...







*sparx*

Hey sparks... I think that must have been me and my wife you saw on Sunday on Watchung. I pulled up kinda fast to your left and took the turn onto Broad. Gave you the quick wave as we passed. We're actually in Venetian Violet (which does look a lot like blue at first glance).


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (McGriddle)*

sept 30th or whatever day was a friday.. saw a black or lava with tinted windows heading south bound on 287.. I forget which exit it was between since its a little while back now and I forgot to post it up..


----------



## mondomon (Oct 21, 2004)

Saw a nice Ocean Blue in the parking lot of the 10700 building in Columbia off Hickory Ridge Rd.
Looked like a sport, with opensky...I couldn't tell.


----------



## craigster59 (Aug 16, 2005)

I've seen 3 since I bought mine in July. 2 black like mine 1 on the 118 and 1 on the 5 south in Sylmar. Yesterday though I saw another black 1 traveling north on 5 thru Santa Clarita, with Calif. plates but it was badged 1.8 and had an older body style.


----------



## vw_streetrider (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (craigster59)*

sat or sun.
passed a green whatever color, A3 on RT.2 in Warwick, RI.
It had no front plate just like me.








I honked, but i think u saw me coming, due to your rubber necking action.










_Modified by vw_streetrider at 9:05 PM 10-11-2005_


----------



## DaveE (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re:*

OK, the A3 world may be growing faster these days. After months of watching, I only very rarely have seen an A3 on the road. 
This morning I leave my driveway take two lefts and an Ocean Blue A3 pulls out of her driveway right behind me. No longer the only A3 in the neighborhood! (admittedly some mixed feelings about that one). 
The Ocean is sharp, very nice.


----------



## mixmaster-mo (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Re: (DaveE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveE* »_OK, the A3 world may be growing faster these days. After months of watching, I only very rarely have seen an A3 on the road. 
This morning I leave my driveway take two lefts and an Ocean Blue A3 pulls out of her driveway right behind me. No longer the only A3 in the neighborhood! (admittedly some mixed feelings about that one). 
The Ocean is sharp, very nice. 

That's gotta hurt. My next door neighbor is talking about buying an A3 (he works at a Toyota dealership.. ha!) and 2 of my co workers are checking it out too. I'm doing everything in my power to convince them not to buy one.


----------



## DaveE (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mixmaster-mo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mixmaster-mo* »_That's gotta hurt. My next door neighbor is talking about buying an A3 (he works at a Toyota dealership.. ha!) and 2 of my co workers are checking it out too. I'm doing everything in my power to convince them not to buy one.

I hear you, mo. After months of reading this board and looking forward to getting my A3, I only had mine for three weeks before I saw this one in the neighborhood!


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: (DaveE)*

I'm presently in the state of Tennessee and I've seen a grand total of ZERO A3s







Somehow I don't anticipate seeing any either.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Re: (TCinOC)*

I live in LA and I have only seen ONE white A3 on the road. Still pretty rare http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Tarik D)*

where to start. I saw a Black A3 last week in santa monica. It was a lady in her mid 30's, and she was parking. i honked to say hi, but I think i scared the crap out of her.
I saw a Lava A3 on the 10 going west, it was some dude, and he didnt seem too interested in my A3.
I saw a Lava A3 on Lincoln a couple days ago, but they turned, and I couldn't get more info.
Last but not least, I saw a White A3 turning onto Venice blvd, so I pulled up next to them, and we had a conversation for about 5 blocks. Probably not the best thing to do while driving but hey... She was a younger european girl. White/open sky/dsg/premium. She was really nice, i should have dropped the forum name but i forgot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: (portishead)*

Silver, Canal street, heading toward Holland tunnel Sunday @ 5pm.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Re: (portishead)*

portis, I think that may have been my wife - LOL!








Except my wife is 32 and she looks like she's 24








I saw a silver A3 today pulling out of the Equinox building on Wilshire/Wesley in Westwood. It had the Open Sky and sport option.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Tarik D)*

Early sunday morning (like 8am).. 10/30 amwell road in franklin/somerset NJ.. I was heading towards new brunswick they were heading away.. looked like black or lava could not tell because I was barely functional after a long nite at a halloween party.


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

I have been in Orlando for 2 months and have yet to see another A3


----------



## 006 (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re:*

I see a Silver going north on 206 in the Rocky Hill/Kingston area everyday on my way to work - don't think he's on Fourtitude though.
Somebody has an Ocean Blue in Peapack/Gladstone - saw it parked in their driveway.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: (006)*

006 I forget what color yours is.. any chance that was you on amwell road?


----------



## prism (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Re: (PD Performance)*

I saw a Brilliant Red one yesterday morning on I-5 south bound, getting onto 405.
It had RED TINT on the windows. I can't decide if I liked that or not.


----------



## DaveE (Sep 7, 2005)

*Wissahickon Park, PA*

Ocean Blue DSG parked on Northwestern Ave at the entrance to to Wissahickon Park, Sunday at ~4pm. 
Must have passed one another on the trails!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Wissahickon Park, PA (DaveE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveE* »_Ocean Blue DSG parked on Northwestern Ave at the entrance to to Wissahickon Park, Sunday at ~4pm. 
Must have passed one another on the trails!

That is 1 m from my home. GREAT SPOT!! NEVER SAW AN OCEAN BLUE on the road ever. Love it.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Wissahickon Park, PA (RyanA3)*

Ocean Blue/ Bensonhurst/ Brooklyn/ temporary tags/ Thursday 11/3.


----------



## A3Pat (Sep 2, 2005)

Saw one on US75 heading north close to Lovers Lane. Its a Moro Blue and it has Louisana plates.


----------



## 006 (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: Re: (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_006 I forget what color yours is.. any chance that was you on amwell road?


Mine's White. I go by East Amwell road everyday as I pass through Hillsborough. I thought I saw a Black one near New Brunswick going into a jughandle off Route 1 on Thursday night.
Definitely saw a brand new Lava with temp tags in Clifton today going across Allwood Road. Guy didn't see me.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: (006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *006* »_

Mine's White. I go by East Amwell road everyday as I pass through Hillsborough. I thought I saw a Black one near New Brunswick going into a jughandle off Route 1 on Thursday night.


Haven't seen a white one around but I"m not in that area much anymore..
Thursday I can't recall if I was out at all, First day at a new part time winter job and I think I went right now and stayed home.. so I don't think I was on route one at all.


----------



## DaveE (Sep 7, 2005)

*Murano Green sighting*

"Mr. Murano" green spotted at the Wawa gas station on Trooper Rd in Audobon, PA. I've seen this car several times, it was the first I ever saw on the road, helped spark my interest in the A3. He was leaving just as I got out of my car, otherwise I would have said hello. Did see that his is a Murano Green / biege / premium / OS package. Didn't see if DSG or manual. 
Murano is really nice looking up close, looked VERY sharp with the biege.








Counting the Ocean I saw on Saturday, I've only seen four other A3's on the road (not counting at the GTG).


----------



## 006 (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re:*

Lava in Hillsborough NJ, parked in front of the pharmacy on 206 Wednesday(?) morning. 
Brilliant Red going east on the Franklin Turnpike in Florham Park on Saturday morning.


----------



## mondomon (Oct 21, 2004)

Ocean Blue on the Garden State PKWY North around exit 136 Saturday night. He honked at me and I flashed my lights. 
Don't know if you are on here, but it was nice to see another A3 on the road.


----------



## A3Pat (Sep 2, 2005)

Saw a red one today, too far to see whether it was a sports or premium. She was heading down Pearl Street, Downtown Dallas, but lost sight of her around US75.


----------



## misterq (Jan 27, 2005)

Saw a beauty Dakar Beige Premium Only at the NEX in Orlando. I was driving my wife's Infi FX. It was an older couple, the dealer ads were all over the car (Melbourne) I had mine from Cl a s s ic and decided to peel the CLIC out of it


----------



## navsnipe (May 21, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (djgonzo007)*

I saw a Black A3 heading East on Borden Ave just before Greenpoint Ave in Long Island City, NY at about 5:30pm on Monday. I was driving my silver A3 and gave a wave as I passed heading to the BQE ramp, couldn't tell if I was just taken for another nutcase behind the wheel.


----------



## heyitselise (Nov 26, 2005)

I parked my black A3 in one of those public parking lots in downtown LA, and when i came out of school I saw the exact same car parked next to me! Then couple days ago i was driving around in diamond bar, and I saw another black A3 parked in front of a house, so I'm wondering if its the same person. So who ever drives a black A3, goes to FIDM, and lives in diamond bar let me know please. =]


----------



## garlinghouse (Nov 6, 2005)

*ATL spottings*

I've seen three in Atlanta (besides mine)
One is red. I've actually seen this one twice, going down Ponce De Leon (both times). We stared at each other's car as we passed.
Another is black, I saw it pulling out of the GA Tech campus onto Marietta Street. Very nice with tinted windows. 
The last is white w/open sky. It looks just like mine. A woman was driving it down Scott Blvd before it turns into Ponce. Might be a commuter from Gwinnett county (i loathe gwinnett drivers, they clog up my short drive down Ponce every morning) I loved her car, though. But, of course, she didn't notice me ....typical. 
I guess us ATL dwellers don't want to fork over the extra cash for the paint jobs. Not suprising considering they are charging a junk fee (they call it a "regional" fee) of close to $500.


----------



## GTI 4 RD (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: ATL spottings (garlinghouse)*

An Ocean Blue A3 - Parked on North Calvert, in the Oakenshawe Neighborhood of Baltimore. Basic package, I think. Nice.


----------



## mondomon (Oct 21, 2004)

Saw a lava heading north on 95 after the Glen Burnie exit. I was going the other way.


----------



## spearheadx (Mar 31, 2005)

Update - I have now seen 3 total on the road in Atlanta. I know there are more out there, but they must ALL be in the Burbs. I spend most of my time inside the perimeter and I still get looks like I'm driving a bad-ass spaceship!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (spearheadx)*

2nd sighting ever. Black base on Horizon Drive in KOP, PA. I was smiling, dude was pretending I didn't exist. Too many haters in this world.


----------



## A3Migster (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

My 1st sighting: black w/gray interior i think, was dark out. Got onto Rt. 280 west at 15W on NJ turnpike ~7:40pm. If you're on the board, clean your car!! Gotta represent








Also noticed you're probably still in break-in, just passed 1k today, yay!!


----------



## jakko (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (A3Migster)*

Saw a silver one 2 weeks ago on the LIE by the main street exit. Just saw another one tonight. White with opensky parked on northern blvd.


----------



## navsnipe (May 21, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (djgonzo007)*

Friday 12/9 at 7:10am I saw an Ocean Blue A3 stopped at the stoplight at Mountainview Ave and Rt 59 in Nyack, NY. I gave a wave and I think the driver flashed the high beams back.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (dhaley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dhaley* »_Friday 12/9 at 7:10am I saw an Ocean Blue A3 stopped at the stoplight at Mountainview Ave and Rt 59 in Nyack, NY. I gave a wave and I think the driver flashed the high beams back. 









that may have been the bestest Dj this site of the desert. DJ Mixmastermo. Blastin' the wheels of steel!


----------



## mixmaster-mo (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (RyanA3)*

nope not me...
Last saturday I saw a lava gray heading south on NJ turnpike just below the meadowlands.


----------



## navsnipe (May 21, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (djgonzo007)*

I saw an A3 (lava or black) Saturday, 12/10 at about 8:45am on Rt 6 heading East through Harriman State Park (NY). I was a passenger in my wife's car (04 Passat) heading West, I told her to flash the lights but she just doesn't understand the A3 bond.


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

2 Red A3's (1 with opensky other without-looked like it had no packages as well) in the SFV seen on Burbank Blvd. Also 1 silver one seen on Ventura Blvd. Normally I don't like silver because it is so played out but the silver A3 just looked amazing. VAG seems to have silver down (not to mention all the other colors they offer). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*

Saw a fantastic silver A3 with Open Sky in a reflection off a building when I was driving down PCH and I was like "dayam that looks good in silver"...







j/k
I think the car looks good in any color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

around 9:45 pm on 12/8, either black or lava grey A3 passed by me on the left lane on taconic north, beautiful taillights indeed....i was in my mini cooper s.....


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (forma)*

saturday 12/10 287 north silver A3 coming onto 287 N at easton ave.. was in my A3 (black) never really got to get close passed each other a few times thats about it.


----------



## OBLUE (Aug 16, 2005)

*seattle sightings*

this last saturday i run into an acqaintance at a party in north seattle, and as we are leaving, he tells me that he got an a3!! 
apparently, he saw mine back in august, and decided to get one too. 
red, premium. manual. very nice car. looked really good next to my ocean blue.








also, last week, i managed to beat a black a3 to a parking spot in a garage (at work) at redmond.









also, i keep seeing a red a3 on a parking lot in redmond, at work.
i love my a3.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: KOP*

Saw an Ocean Blue this morning at 830am. King of Prussia. Horizon Drive.
Of course I wasn't driving the A3 today, so they had no idea why I was gawking.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: KOP (RyanA3)*

About 6pm in east brunswick nj.. lava gray (or it could have been a salted black like mine







)... crossing 18 on race track road.
Very well could have been my friend/co worker but he has been driving his jeep.


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: KOP (PD Performance)*

saturday afternoon in upper west side (either columbus or broadway around the upper 60's), brilliant red A3 parked at a meter spot with standard 5 spoke wheels with no rear spoiler. looked stunning indeed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 27spots (Sep 14, 2005)

saturday morning... about 11 am... in nyc...
verrrrrrrryyyyyyyy surreal. i turned left onto astor place and turning onto astor place from the opposite end of the street was another A3.... silver... just like mine. 
the second i saw, the moment became very dramatically slow motion as we crept towards each other. i was like... whoa... the universe must be imploding!


_Modified by 27spots at 12:09 AM 2-27-2006_


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

imperial by brea mall/troyhigh school parking lot (fullerton)
lava grey


----------



## endless fight (Jan 9, 2006)

A Lava Grey parked right next to me at the Paseo Nuevo mall in Santa Barbara. Kinda shocking that out of the entire parking structure they ended up by mine.


----------



## A3Pat (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (endless fight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *endless fight* »_A Lava Grey parked right next to me at the Paseo Nuevo mall in Santa Barbara. Kinda shocking that out of the entire parking structure they ended up by mine.

maybe he saw yours and decided to park right next to you!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (A3Pat)*

moro blue in gulph mills. once in horizon drive complex.


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_moro blue in gulph mills. once in horizon drive complex. 

hey ryan i like your A3







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
silver A3 state college by calstate fullerton


_Modified by T1noandaudi at 2:16 PM 2-28-2006_


----------



## navsnipe (May 21, 2005)

I saw a White A3 with OS at about 7:15am this morning (Wed, 03/01/06) headed North on NY Rt 87 just South of the Ardsley tolls. I was headed in the opposite direction and gave a wave.


----------



## nrdempress (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (dhaley)*

Brand new (but dirty!!) Lava Grey 2.0T Premium from Stevens Creek Audi in the parking lot of La Costena/La Bamba in Palo Alto/Mountain View, CA today around 1:30pm. Those burritos are just awesome.


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (djgonzo007)*

Silver 2.0T pulling into the Windward Deli parking lot in Red Bank NJ @ around 9:10am... I followed, then remembered i was late for work. Maybe next time.


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

lava grey by CSUF


----------



## snowboardegn (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (T1noandaudi)*

Lava Grey A3 in Rockford at Mulford and Applewood. I waved, he waved back. That's the 2nd A3 I've ever seen on the road.


_Modified by snowboardegn at 1:00 AM 3/11/2006_


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (snowboardegn)*









So weird! I saw 3 A3s in front of me on 476N on Saturday!!!!!


----------



## g1186 (Feb 22, 2006)

White 2.0T? doing AutoX at Hialeah park last sunday @hialeah park (FL) anyone know who this is?


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (A3Pat)*

black 3.2 in glen park (SF) with brand new plates-----pulled up and waved and the biatch gave a little dismissive (oh what do you want ) wave back. Sigh


----------



## abarthol (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: (mookieblaylock)*

Funny spotting story.
I've seen a number of A3s around, about equal numbers of 2.0T and 3.2s, but hadn't seen an exact copy of mine yet. Which is funny, seeing that I have a silver Audi, which seems like one of the most popular cars in Boston. So yesterday, I parked in-front of my old house in Cambridge, which we moved out of in August, and there, parked in the driveway was a silver 2.0T premium package, with open sky.


----------



## Damn Newbie (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (abarthol)*

I've seen three up here in the mountains... a moro blue one and there is a red one and a tan one that I know are local.
As a note, I was passed by three Q7s this saturday. It was a test group that had a few A6s a few versions of the A4 line and the three Qs. They are sweeeeeeet. I live at 10,500 feet so I assume they have been driving by to test the engine up here.


----------



## kenA3 (Jan 1, 2006)

I saw 3 this past weekend when i was in Huntington Beach
White Prem 2.0, 35% tint possibly, on the 405 South in Huntington Beach about 830am on thursday
Silver sports pkg, huntington beach, beach blvd, friday afternoon
Lava grey prem 2.0, huntington beach, turning into a shopping center in edinger drive


_Modified by kenA3 at 5:11 PM 3/27/2006_


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (kenA3)*

Lava 3.2Q @ the grove in shrewsberry, nj. Was out for lunch and parked a few over. So I stood there staring at it for a good 5 minutes or so wishing mine was in. Very nice car







and the optional 18s look ALOT nicer in person, IMO. Made me wish I got them too.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (xt0rted)*

Hmm... Let's see... I spotted the first white one I've ever seen about two months ago. Since then I've seen exactly... Let me think... 1, 2, 3... total them up... carry the two... Got it! Since then I've seen exactly... NONE! Not a single one other than mine in two months. That brings my total to 3 sightings of A3's in the wild. San Diego so sucks for Audis.


----------



## djsilva (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_Hmm... Let's see... I spotted the first white one I've ever seen about two months ago. Since then I've seen exactly... Let me think... 1, 2, 3... total them up... carry the two... Got it! Since then I've seen exactly... NONE! Not a single one other than mine in two months. That brings my total to 3 sightings of A3's in the wild. San Diego so sucks for Audis.

Personally, I'm glad every other yuppie, LIKE MYSELF







is not driving an audi. Better yet, an A3. I love that my ride is unique. I love that almost every GTI and Golf driver slows down to get an eyeful of my beauty. I get dizzy counting all the 3-series BMW's on the road. 
To be honest, I would've purchased a BMW, had those lazy Bavarians come out with their 1-series that MAY come out in 2007 or 2008. Personally, I'm thrilled they didn't. I love my Audi. I love my A3.
Just be proud of what you drive, and who cares what everyone else drives.
AUDI OWNERS UNITE!!!


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

new lavagrey from mckenna dealer i think 
by KFC in state college fullerton CA


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

White 2.0T i think at the intersection of 520 and Shrewsburry Ave.


----------



## Biggie_Robs (Aug 8, 2005)

Silver 2.0T at the intersection of VT 7 and Northside Drive here in B'ton Monday afternoon. I got a nice wave. Just the second I've seen in the wild since July of last year. I saw a moro blue headed west on Mass Rt 2 around Concorde about a month ago.


----------



## satch (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (RyanA3)*



RyanA3 said:


> ...an eerily familiar scene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (satch)*

bumpdigity


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Imola yellow heading away from Maricopa, AZ (where VW/Audi testing grounds are.
i was going the opposite way and spotted it a 1/4 mile away. looked so tight in Imola Yellow. I also highly doubt this was a general public car and had to be a MFG car.
however, our other store has a YUCK Imola Yellow A3 with Beige YUCK interior on order for 2007. how awful will that look?


----------



## pjdRIZZO (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*

i commute every day on Interstate 80 from PA well into NJ. since the A3 came out, i have seen only 1 on the highway. a Red one. thats it. one.

last week, there was traffic on my way home, and i decided to take the back side roads to get to 80 instead to avoid the mess. on one of the side streets, i saw a silver one parked in someone's driveway.

so in total............
1 on the highway
1 in a driveway
thats it.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Spotted a red A3 on 401, thought it was a 2.0T at first, took awhile for me to catch up with him in a 401 typical traffic jam. Waved at the driver, but he probably didn't see it. Drove past him, and I think he finally saw me, then he changed lanes to drive behind me. That's when I noticed it was a 3.2. Unfortunately, we had to go different ways. Nice car.


----------



## rektek (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (pjdRIZZO)*

A silver and black 2.0t in driveways of my San Marino neighborhood. A woman in a lava 2.0t going down Huntington on my daily commute to downtown LA. I've seen her about 4 times in 2 months. Other 2.0t spotting every two weeks or so in the Pasadena area.
Besides seeing Nuvo's white 3.2 at the track, I have not seen a single 3.2 on the road since I've been looking in December.


----------



## ewongkaizen (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: (rektek)*

Lava A3 heading N bound on I95 near the DE/PA state line around 5pm on 5/12/06.
It wasnt the guy here at work as he has a Thule roof rack on his...
Oh yeah - PA plates...


_Modified by ewongkaizen at 1:55 PM 5-16-2006_


----------



## Clarion (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (zeluiz)*

I think it was me. I was on a shopping trip


----------



## GLEA (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (Clarion)*

This past weekend we drove from Vegas to Lake Arrowhead in So CA and I saw exactly one A3 on the trip. A white 2.0. Since I ordered mine I have watched to see how many I would spot. Seems that everytime I have bought a car I have seen a zillion of them. Not so with the A3. I rarely ever see one out on the road and we make this trip every two weeks to our lake house. Over 500 miles round trip and nary an A3 in sight. You gotta love that!


----------



## ewongkaizen (Apr 19, 2002)

Someone in the Italian Market area (center City - Philly) has a nice lava grey 3.2 quattro in their garage...


----------



## raw32 (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (ewongkaizen)*

I saw a Lava Gray with a Thule rack in West Philly in the outdoor parking lot next to University Crossings (the old Conrail building).


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

white one on the 401 heading west by by the airport.. with his hands out the window lol.


----------



## chunk_cali (May 2, 2006)

Lava Gray near Costco/REI in Sacramento, CA...
Unfortunately I was driving my mom's van at the time... only because a 50 inch plasma wouldn't fit in the a3


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (chunk_cali)*

I got a 42" in it


----------



## snowboardegn (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

i was driving next to a premium package silver 2.0t A3 today around 4:45 going north on alpine. we gave each other a thumbs up.


----------



## ewongkaizen (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (raw32)*

black - I think 2.0T
street parked near 6th and South in Philly.
Monday Night
then again there's a Maserati that street parks near there too..


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (ewongkaizen)*

I saw a Daker Beige 2.0T getting onto the park way this moorning coming off 195/138. Caught up to her but she didn't pay any attention to me







. Besides the showroom floor that's the only one I've seen, and it looked really nice too.
I've seen more middle aged women driving the A3 around here then anyone else. So far I’ve seen maybe 8 A3s, only 1 besides mine was a 3.2Q and every one of them except for that one was some lady pushin 40. If only they were 15-20 years younger


----------



## JPness (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm happy I don't see other A3 owners toolin around out there. Makes it unique! 
There should be one per every, say, 50 sq/mi.
I've seen one white one with sky up in Frederick, MD (last Thursday) when I was gettin my Huper Optik...


----------



## jmatxu (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (xt0rted)*

I've only seen 4 A3's near me in the last several months. One is a late 20s/early 30s woman. The other three are younger gay men (early to mid 20s if I had to guess). I'll admit my read _could_ be wrong on two of those gay men, but I'm the 3rd of that group, and my gaydar is pretty damn fantastic. That, and my ex showed the A3 to enough gay men to fill a bar when he was still working for the dealership where I bought mine.


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (jmatxu)*

i lost count...i'm in germany for 3 weeks...spotted quite a few


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (justdanorm)*

i drove from DC to NYC back to DC this last weekend and i didnt see a single A3 anywhere on the roads/streets/turnpikes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (a3lad)*

To top off my day I saw the Daker Beige A3 on the way to work as well as a newer [had to be a year or 2 old] 2-door White Seat on my way home. Not sure what model as it passed me while I was in the middle of an intersection. That was a really nice looking hatch though. I thought you couldn't get those here in NA?


----------



## claud (Feb 12, 2006)

Black basic car near hospital on Wake Forest Rd. in Raleigh around 4:30 PM today. First sighting in three weeks.


----------



## barklesswonders (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Spotted two A3's in three days*

1) An Ocean Blue followed me out of Downtown Sac on I St. around 5:30 pm on 6/26. I think it still had the temp registration on the front window. He pulled up next to me at 10th St. and ended up behind me so I couldn't tell if it was a 2.0 or 3.2
2) Saw a Dakar Beige headed south on Pioneer in Woodland around 7 pm on 6/27. Was that you Chunk_Cali? Did I see your windows tinted?


----------



## raduga9 (Oct 22, 2005)

Red 2.0T in the Seagate parking lot across the street from me in Fremont, CA. Who are you??


----------



## gish67 (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (raduga9)*

Spotted in Metropolis, near Lex Luthor's boat- Lava Grey A3 with open sky, premium, and grey leather.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ewongkaizen (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: (gish67)*

saw TWO in "south west center city" Philly
- one near Fitler square and another near Graduate Hospital....
Seems to be a popular Philly car


----------



## barklesswonders (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re:*

Black 3.2 westbound on Alamo in Vacaville this morning. Still had paper plates on it from Sonnen.


----------



## 2Point (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: (barklesswonders)*

Saw a silver A3 with open sky on Harvard St in Medford early yesterday.
Later in the day spotted a Lava grey 3.2 in Davis square.


----------



## abarthol (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: (2Point)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2Point* »_Saw a silver A3 with open sky on Harvard St in Medford early yesterday.


That was me.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Silver in Poway, CA*

Silver 2.0T, Sport with Open Sky in the Poway Home Depot parking lot parked a few spaced down from me today (Sunday, July 9th). Didn't even see it until I walked past the SUV between us.


----------



## navsnipe (May 21, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (djgonzo007)*

I saw a silver A3 heading North on NY Rt 17 just North of Roscoe, NY at about 7:20pm on Sunday, 7/9/06. I was heading South bound and flashed my lights and gave a wave. My wife thinks I'm nuts but I told her it's an A3 thing, you wouldn't understand.










_Modified by navsnipe at 2:55 PM 7/10/2006_


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

This thread makes no sense where I live anymore.
I spotted 3 A3s on my drive home on Friday. Two on the way to work today. I only commute 5 miles. And no, there isn't an Audi dealer on the way. Audi seems to be doing a killer job selling the A3 in Los Angeles.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_This thread makes no sense where I live anymore.
I spotted 3 A3s on my drive home on Friday. Two on the way to work today. I only commute 5 miles. And no, there isn't an Audi dealer on the way. Audi seems to be doing a killer job selling the A3 in Los Angeles.

Cool. Audis of any kind are still very rare in San Diego. The dealer locations totally suck and they have not advertised at all until recently. I'm been spotting another A3 about once every two months.


----------



## ngb_anim8 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (A2A2PQK)*

For the New Englanders out there:
June 22nd: Spotted a Red A3 while I was on Rt. 3 South through Nashua, NH (on my way to pick up my A3 at the time!) but the red A3 was headed North Bound. Also saw one in the parking lot of the grocery store in Merrimack NH. Could have been the same one, though hard to tell. 
Around June 27th or there about: Spotted a Black A3 2.0T, stock 5-spoke rims, ground effects package in the parking lot of the T-station in North Billerica. Ground effects looked sweet!

Even though I get excited when I see another A3, it's kinda nice to have a car that you don't see everytime you look out the window.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_
I spotted 3 A3s on my drive home on Friday. Two on the way to work today. I only commute 5 miles. And no, there isn't an Audi dealer on the way. Audi seems to be doing a killer job selling the A3 in Los Angeles.

this makes me not want to move back b/c in the hole year that i have had the car (it will be a year this month) i have only seen 4 or 5. i guess i have to trade it in for a 3.2.


----------



## clockwork2 (Feb 14, 2006)

Yo, I saw a lava grey 2.0T DSG sport up at H.E.B. Located in Austin Texas, william cannon and Brodie lane. Nice car.


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

white @ 57 northbound by tustin


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (T1noandaudi)*

Red 2.0T headed west on 195 @ 9:15 about a half mile west of the NJ parkway. Had tint and NJ plates. Nice looking car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by xt0rted at 8:05 AM 7/19/2006_


----------



## WeirdEd (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: (xt0rted)*

Black 2.0T on Stephens Creek and De Anza in Cupertino, CA. I was the silver 3.2 with the bike rack grinning at you







I also regularly see a lava Gray 2.0T in the office complex on Results Way, and I've seen a silver 2.0T a couple times coming out of Apple...


----------



## sonero (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (WeirdEd)*

i saw a White A3 2.0T parked on the right shoulder Torrey Pines Road going down to La Jolla Cove last Satursday.
i havent yet seen another one in the last two months.


----------



## Ja3son (Jun 23, 2006)

I spotted one up here in Canada...well I didn't spot it, my grandfather and I were walking across the great frozen Canadian plains when he saw it's tracks. He knelt down and spoke softly..."Audi, quattro" 
I said "What colour was it? I need to know for the vortex forum."


----------



## abarthol (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (Ja3son)*

Black with Open Sky in East Cambridge. I was in the Cabrio and you let me take a left turn infront of you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ttuk (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (abarthol)*

I saw a Lava Gray from Livermore Audi today at Home Depot in Pleasanton. Funny thing was their license plate was like 15 digits off from mine, but otherwise almost the exact same...


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

I keep seeing a Brilliant Red, 2.0T in Neenah, I think he lives nearby actually.
I also see a Silver 2.0T in the small town of Wisconsin Rapids when I visit my mother and we go to Church together.







The guy always parks in the same spot and use to drive VW's but switched.


----------



## barklesswonders (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re:*

I saw a black A3, no license plates yet, parked on Hwy 113 in front of the Dixon Cemetary on Saturday (8/5/06) around 1:00. The Richmond Dog show was going on across the street at the fairgrounds.
My daughter is positive she saw 4 different A3's at the Ventura Dog Shows back in early July.


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Re: (barklesswonders)*

Saw a Silver A3 with opensky in Houston in the Costco, BestBuy, Lowes Shopping center around 1:30pm on 8/5

Spotted a Lava Grey 2.0T waiting in the terminal parking lot in John Wayne Airport on 8/6


----------



## kennedyr (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Re: (A32Have)*

Saw a black 2.0T in the visitors parking spot at my apartment building this AM. And I was tailing a Lava grey through south St. Louis late Saturday night. Hadn't seen one for a month, then two in 48 hours.


----------



## snowboardegn (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (kennedyr)*

I was driving next to a black A3 last week, we waved at each other. I went to the drive thru at the bank on Friday and the teller happened to recognize me, she was in the A3 with her boyfriend.


_Modified by snowboardegn at 6:38 PM 8/7/2006_


----------



## skbt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Re: (snowboardegn)*

blue 2.0t parked near sachem/hillhouse at Yale university, new haven. Second one ever seen in new haven.


----------



## n828cl (Feb 12, 2006)

Dark grey 8L A3 1.8t in Minneapolis, outside of Abbott Northwestern Hospital, with Minnesota plates. How did that get here?


----------



## A3Pat (Sep 2, 2005)

White, with roof racks in Dallas TX, close to Baylor University Medical Center on Gaston Ave.


----------



## a4b630 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re:*

Unusually high number of Audi-s on I-10 (between Houston and SA) last Friday night included the white A3 with open sky and filler plate. Not sure, but I think it was Sport. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2Point (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (A2A2PQK)*

A3 w/ NH plates on RT2 this evening headed towards Boston.
I was ahead of you for a while but slowed up and pulled into the right side lanes for a bit so you could catch up and I could make sure you were an A3....
Always nice to see another A3 on the road.... pretty rare from what I have seen in NE.....


----------



## Ttuk (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (2Point)*

Black 2.0t sport(?), tinted.
Was on San Leandro Blvd.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Black one today at about 6pm heading east on Bell Road and about 104th Ave....first one that I have seen this far west in the Phoenix Met. Area


_Modified by azoceanblue at 10:00 PM 9/7/2006_


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm starting to see a lot... The ones I see on Jamboree off the 5 freeway are. Lava Grey 2.0T (2 of em), A Brilliant Red 2.0T manual.
In Santa Ana Hutton Center I see a White 2.0T and another Lava Gray 2.0T


----------



## NewAudiFan (Feb 20, 2006)

Spotted a Silver 2.0T on 101N near SFO on 9/6/06 with a nice suspension mod and body kit. I was in the stock silver 2.0T in front of you.


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (NewAudiFan)*

Spotted a Lave Grey A3 this Thursday (Sept. 7) in Chicago. On broadway ave., just south of Irving Park. Premium package, open sky. Couldn't tell more


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

lavagrey 2.0T sport 
harbor @ santa ana


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (T1noandaudi)*

Black (or Lava Grey) on Craigshire today in Maryland Heights/St. Louis, MO (Sept. 11) pulling into some industrial park. My A3 is at home, driving a lameo Monte Carlo rental car... All about protecting the A3


----------



## barklesswonders (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re:*

Ocean Blue 3.2 parked outside of Sacramento City Hall 9/14 8 am. I think it's the same one that followed me out of downtown a while back.


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Re: (barklesswonders)*

Silver/black premium DSG parked at Costco in Chicago proper on Saturday (Sept. 23) afternoon. IL plates (113 ????).


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: A3 spotting Thread. (Ttuk)*

black san jose ca


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Re: (barklesswonders)*

Lava Grey passed me going east on the 101 near Ventura on 9/17....very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abarthol (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: (azoceanblue)*

Saw a silver A3 going in the other direction on Winthrop St, in Medford MA, with a crunched drivers side doors.
Ouch


----------



## navsnipe (May 21, 2005)

*Re: Re: (abarthol)*

I saw a Dakar beige A3 crossing the George Washington Bridge upper deck (NYC to NJ) Thursday, 10/05/05, at about 6:00pm. It's the first Dakar beige I've seen outside a picture, nice classy color.


_Modified by navsnipe at 11:15 AM 10/7/2006_


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Re: (navsnipe)*

white A3. fayette st conshohocken, fri 550pm.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*At IKEA in Tempe Arizona*

White A3 . . . . Ibis or Artic








How do you tell the difference


----------



## GLEA (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: At IKEA in Tempe Arizona (azoceanblue)*

Actually saw my third A3 in Vegas the other day. Belongs to Danny22(I believe that is his screen name) We were both in the dealer for some service. He has a sweet black 2.0, lowered, black wheels, very nice looking. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: At IKEA in Tempe Arizona (GLEA)*

Two A3's in the last two days. A Lava Grey (base) at the Trader Joes in Chicago on Lincoln and Grace on Saturday 10/28. 
Also spotted a White A3 on I-95 going southbound near I-476 in Philly, PA Sunday evening 10/29 it was 8PM ish. Appeared to be a sport or premium (couldn't tell from about 6 cars back). Couldn't keep up in my Buick Lacrosse CXS rental


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: At IKEA in Tempe Arizona (ZFXR)*

what were you doin in philly?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Can't believe this thread is still going.*

White with Open Sky in El Cajon on Saturday. Northbound on Marshall just past Bradley.


----------



## Username A3 (Jun 28, 2005)

lava grey 3.2 on the henry hudson parkway going north, you had ct. plates, i was in the silver


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (Username A3)*

Red 2.0t with Ontario plates getting on I-275 South from I-96 west.


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

black or lava grey 2.0T 57 north (carpool lane)


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (T1noandaudi)*

Still in Philly (this week) for work. I'd say I'm on the road about 40% of the time (weekdays)... I'm up in Plymouth Meeting actually. Pretty bored here


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (ZFXR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZFXR* »_Still in Philly (this week) for work. I'd say I'm on the road about 40% of the time (weekdays)... I'm up in Plymouth Meeting actually. Pretty bored here









I grew up there. small world. I may be there tomorw for lunch.


----------



## Biggie_Robs (Aug 8, 2005)

Black or Lava A3 headed west on Route 16 in West Newton yesterday afternoon ~4:30pm. I just caught a glimpse as I was headed in the other direction.


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

i'll add it to here as well then. Lava grey, Redondo Beach, BBS style audi wheels, s-line w/ xenons license plate starts AGP***


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

silver 2.0t 405south


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (T1noandaudi)*

Red A3 parked along side a S-class Mercedes at the Wendy's at the corner of New York Ave. and O st. in DC at about 1500 today (5 Nov 06). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (BalloFruit)*

red with open sky. on joshua road in whitemarsh township, PA.
you live in my neighborhood or date someone who does b/c I see you often in Andorra Woods.
NE1 here?


----------



## snowboardegn (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Lava Grey 3.2 A3 with BBS CH's at World Market in Rockford, IL. Good looking blonde girl driving.


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

eh why not..
black sline 2.0T parked in front of 9:30 club, last thursday (12 july 07)


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Misano Red A3 2.0T at intersection of Glebe Rd. and Walter Reed in Arlington, VA to ~1845 today (18 July 07). Chatted for a bit at the light -- sweetness... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

